# Label printing for pens



## GrantH (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys, i've read a few threads (and the library article) about printing decals for pens and I can't seem to find the magic number for wait time after printing. 

Anyone have a bare minimum for waiting? I'm just testing right now, a little Toyota emblem on a spare piece of resin blank. I'm using the testors paper and a basic hp printer.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 4, 2012)

I have never waited after printing but I do spray them with a lacquer before applying to the pen blank.

Lin.


----------



## GrantH (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought the decal spray, can't say I bought the lacquer though...


----------



## Dan26 (Jan 4, 2012)

I use Testor's decals and bonder (lacquer). After printing, by the time I take the decal to the basement to spray, the ink is dry. After spraying I usually wait at least 2 hours before I apply the decal. Then I let the decal rest overnight to dry. Works for me anyway.


----------



## GrantH (Jan 4, 2012)

Ah, okay. I need to wait longer on the lacquer then! I wasn't waiting anywhere near 2 hours.


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 4, 2012)

For inkjet....I wait a couple hours to spray with clear. I then wait 12 hours to apply and then 24 hours before applying CA,


----------



## Carrick (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm printing on an inkjet. I normally wait about 15-20 minutes (just to make sure) for drying. I sprayed mine and waited 2 hours to check how it held up, then I applyed. I'm waiting until the next day to put CA on it.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 4, 2012)

I usually spray mine a couple of times with decal bonder over 24 hours.


----------



## Ray McLeod (Jan 4, 2012)

I will print the decal, dry with hair dryer, spray with Testor spray, dry with hair dryer, install decal, dry with hair dryer, and start with thin CA (maybe two coats) then use medium CA, about 8 coats...Always seem to turn out great...Laying the decal is kind of tricky, after awhile you will find the procedure that is best to prevent the decal from adhering correctly.


----------



## navycop (Jan 5, 2012)

Are all you guys using decal paper or the address labels? Does the material make a difference with the 1. drying time 2. the spray?


----------



## lorbay (Jan 15, 2012)

navycop said:


> Are all you guys using decal paper or the address labels? Does the material make a difference with the 1. drying time 2. the spray?


I am using the decal paper.

Lin.


----------

